# Needing a good sage stuffing recipe!



## DietitianInTraining (Nov 29, 2009)

Hey everyone, my mom asked me if I had a good sage stuffing recipe.. No one in my family likes stuffing, so I couldn't help her, but I knew where I could go for one!!! 

I tried to search for some, but didn't see many. Anyone mind sharing theirs???

Thank you!


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 29, 2009)

I use Bell's seasonings (little yellow box) and follow the recipe on the box because that's what my mom did.


----------



## Wyogal (Nov 30, 2009)

I used whole wheat bread cubes, wild rice (pre-cooked it), sauteed onions and celery, chicken stock, an egg, and sage. It was great, son asked for the recipe.


----------



## kadesma (Nov 30, 2009)

ours is close Wyogal I use 3 loaves of white bread and 2 of wheat. I dice it bite size and put it into one of those tin turkey roasters, to this I add some chicken broth about a half box, and 2 melted cubes of butter, then I saute 2large yellow onions and a half of a head of celery, lots of parsley and of course more butter. I season to taste with Bell's seasoning we all love it and mix everything together.I add more broth is I feel we need it, then at the end I add sauteed mushrooms.I leave it all in the roaster and pop that in the oven to heat the stuffing through.Stuffing is fun and I learned and adapted this one from one of our former members..Give it a go and add your touches, fruit if you like, nuts, you'd be surprised what a special dish you can create.
kadesma


----------



## Wyogal (Nov 30, 2009)

I agree. I've put walnuts, mushrooms in it in the past. Dried apricots or cranberries would be good, too.


----------



## Robo410 (Nov 30, 2009)

sage sausage crumbled and cooked, mirepoix (onion celery carrot) sauteed, wild and brown rice mix, precooked, herbed bread stuffing mix, chopped pecans, fresh thyme and sage chopped, broth, butter...baked separately 45 min covered.

this has been our favorite for years


----------



## bakechef (Nov 30, 2009)

Andy M. said:


> I use Bell's seasonings (little yellow box) and follow the recipe on the box because that's what my mom did.



I remembered Bell's from growing up in Maine, I ran across it here in NC a while back and bought it, I hadn't been able to find it anywhere, it is really good stuff.

Bell's brought a real familiar comfort food flavor to thanksgiving this year!


----------



## babetoo (Nov 30, 2009)

i follow the amounts  given for vegs and broth and butter as a guide line that are on mrs. cubbinsons stuffing crumbs. they come in bread, and in corn bread. they are very well seasoned. might add a bit more sage to taste and parsley( a lot) i always use half again as much as celery, onion and carrot and sauté in the butter called for. the broth amount depends on your taste of how wet you like it. i don't like dry but don't like when it packs together either (to wet) DO NOT SALT plenty in crumbs. you  can add what ever you like, the pecans sound good, gonna try that.


----------



## diana19491970 (Dec 21, 2009)

The recipes that Wyogal and Kadesma use are much like my Grandma's dressing. She always used: dried bread broken into chunks, saltine crackers, beaten eggs, broth, sauteed onions & celery in butter, sage, and salt. Baked until it was lightly browned on top. Simple but delicious!


----------



## Laury (Dec 22, 2009)

This recipe has sage in it but is really different.  My family loves it and the lemon is a lovely complement to the other dishes.

LEMON- PARSLEY STUFFING

10 C. dry bread cubes (about 14 slices)
1 C. finely chopped onion
1 C. snipped parsley
4 tsp. finely shredded lemon peel
          (Can sometimes be found dried where bulk spices
            and herbs are sold)
2 tsp. dried thyme
4 tsp. dried marjoram
2-3 tsp. dried sage
½ tsp. salt
½ tsp. pepper
2 cloves garlic, minced (or more if you like)
1 C. butter or margarine, melted
2 slightly beaten eggs
1  c. water or chicken broth
¼ c. lemon juice (Again, adjust to suit your taste)

Combine bread, onion, parsley, lemon peel, marjoram, thyme, sage, salt, pepper and garlic.
Mix well.  Combine melted butter, eggs, water/chicken broth and lemon juice; toss with bread mixture.

Use mixture to stuff one 10-12 lb. turkey. Or spoon into a 2 quart greased casserole, adding about 1 1/2- 2 cups of
chicken or vegetable stock to moisten.  Bake, covered, in a 325 degree oven, for 30-40 minutes.
Makes about 7 cups dressing.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Dec 23, 2009)

It's hard to be good.  When I saw the title of the thread, my first thought was to go into the dark recesses of my mind, that place reserved for creating dastardly villains for my fantasy novels, and create a method of stuffing a sage, you know,  a wiseman.  But I'll be good.

Basic bread stuffing, seasoned with sage:
3 cups stale bread (use dried out bread, or purchace croutons)
2 cups meat broth (I prefer turkey or pork)
1 onion, coarsly chopped
2 stalks of celery, sliced
Ground Thyme
Ground Sage
1 large egg
1 lb. good bacon, cooked and crumbled

Combine the bread, onion, celery, bacon, Thyme and Sage.  Add the herbs a little at a time.  Mix well to distribute the flavors.  Pour in the broth and toss the ingredients until the bread is moist.  Let the stuffing rest for 5 or so minutes and taste.  If it needs more seasoning, add it, again, a little at a time.  Continue this process until it all tastes the way you want it.  Add the egg and mix.  Bake or stuff into the bird, or into the rolled roast.

I opened this thread due to the crazy mood I'm in.  I'm absolutely certain that others have given you great recipes.  I haven't even read any of them.  My mind is in a semi-zomby state right now due to sleep deprevation.  I can't hardly wait until 5 p.m.  I think I'm going to go home then and take a nap.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------

